# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Come pagare F24 predeterminato online?

## bastioni

Buongiorno a tutti,
ho un dubbio riguardo ad un pagamento da effettuare per tassazione separata su un TFR del 2012.
E' arrivato un F24 predeterminato, ma se lo si vuole pagare telematicamente manca il campo "dati riservati all'ufficio", e non ho il codice ufficio. 
A questo punto credo che basti semplicemente inserire correttamente il codice atto, dico bene?
Grazie.

----------


## Telempatico

col codice atto vai tranquillo

----------

